# WE WILL BE CLOSED! 26th and 27th of August for Vape Con!



## MarkK (19/8/16)

Hey there vapers! PLEASE NOTE!

We will be closed on the 26th and the 27th of August as we are heading up to Johannesburg for VAPE CON!

To our loyal Cape Town customers, please grab any juice you might need before we head up country to avoid disappointment!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver (19/8/16)

Looking forward to seeing you here next week @MarkK and @ShaneW !

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sir Vape (19/8/16)

Looking forward to finally meeting you two

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kaizer (19/8/16)

MarkK said:


> Hey there vapers! PLEASE NOTE!
> 
> We will be closed on the 26th and the 27th of August as we are heading up to Johannesburg for VAPE CON!
> 
> ...



Correction : Pretoria

Its Pretoria's time to shine.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shaunnadan (19/8/16)

Kaizer said:


> Correction : Pretoria
> 
> Its Pretoria's time to shine.



we can share the glory....

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Kaizer (20/8/16)

shaunnadan said:


> we can share the glory....



Josies had their turn last year and they set the bar pretty high.

Piraks will rise to the occasion.￼


----------



## ShaneW (22/8/16)

The same as PE and East London are the same place to gautengers... JHB and PTA are the same place to us at the coast

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## MarkK (24/8/16)

So long as we end up in the right place  See you all there !


----------

